# Record player repairs in Dublin?



## pingin (22 Oct 2012)

My mother owns an old 1960s Dansette Viva record player. It's of great sentimental value to her.  It doesn't work any more and is badly in need of repairs, including a new arm and stylus.

Is there anywhere in Dublin or elsewhere in the country that would take on this job?


----------



## Perplexed (24 Oct 2012)

I bought a new stylus in a shop on Capel Street.  I have no idea the name of the place or if it's still there as this was about 8yrs ago. I was just walking by and saw a selection of stylus' in the window.  Had to even phone home to get the ref no.
It looked like the sort of place that might fix a record player!


----------



## pingin (24 Oct 2012)

Thanks Perplexed. I'll take a walk down Capel Street on Saturday to see if I can find it!


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Oct 2012)

Was in George's St. https://maps.google.ie/maps?hl=en&tab=wl the other day and saw Waltons (69/70 George's St.) store there.  Had meant to reply to this thread in case they might be able to give advice.

Looking at Capel St. here (134, Capel St.) and just wondering if its Goodwins that Perplexed is talking about?  You can move that map along shop by shop and there doesn't appear to be anything else on Capel St. that would fit the category.

The two web sites look similar.


----------



## pingin (25 Oct 2012)

Thanks Sue Ellen. I'll look into those.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Oct 2012)

I think you be best trying turntable repair places and forums of same. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=867
http://www.adverts.ie/business-services/audio-repairs-and-live-sound/258992

No nothing of the above, but gives you an idea of the places you should be checking out. Even antique stores might be an ave to explorer.


----------



## pingin (20 Nov 2012)

Just realised AlbacoreA that I hadn't thanked you for these suggestions. They're much appreciated.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2012)

No probs. Did you get it fixed?


----------



## pingin (21 Nov 2012)

Not yet. Life intervened in the meantime but I hope to get it done in the coming weeks.


----------

